# Best TV Shows ever



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, this is a no point thread. What is the best TV show. I know that I live in the past (Lets face it I love my Cassets) So I'm gonna go with the 
MASH 
A-team
Dukes Of Hazzard

the 3 best shows on TV ever!! what else is there?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Don't get me started - I'm a TV-phile! 

Since I'm so rushed right now, I'll give you the short list.

Best Sitcoms: 
1. "The Andy Griffith Show" (my favourite show of all time)
2. "M*A*S*H" (the most "Griffith"-like TV show ever)
3. "The Honeymooners"
4. "Frasier"
5. "The Phil Silvers Show"
6. "The Dick Van **** Show"
7. "Cheers"
8. "I Love Lucy"

Best Horror/Sci-Fi: 
1. "The Twilight Zone" (1959)
2. "American Gothic"
3. "Kolchak, the Night Stalker"
4. "Star Trek"
5. "Thriller"
6. "The Outer Limits" (1963)
7. "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" (both)
8. "The X-Files"
9. "The Ray Bradbury Theater"
10. "Rod Serling's Night Gallery"
11. "The Twilight Zone" (1985)

Hope I'm not forgetting any, I'm so rushed.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

These are mine in particular order or genre:

1. That 70's Show
2. Dallas
3. WWE Raw
4. VH1 Classic's Metal Mania
5. Party of Five (Yup! Saw EVERY episode and LOVED it)
6. Grounded for Life (sad to see it go)
7. Titus (funniest Fox sitcom I EVER saw. Stacey Keach OWNZ!!11)
8. Sex and the City
9. Queer as Folk
10. Penn and Teller's Bull****
11. Wil Ferrel (as Alex Trebek) and Daryl Hammond (as Sean Connery) on SNL doing Celebrity Jeopardy
12. South Park
13. Bugs Bunny
14. Dave Chappell's Show season 2
15. Roseanne (F You! I love it!)

And that's what I can think of for now. I am sure there are more but I don't want you all to know exactly how much TV I really watch. LOL


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

My favs:

That '70s Show
Family Guy
The Simpsons
Freaks & Geeks
Beavis & Butthead 
South Park
Robot Chicken
Reba
Saved By The Bell(cheesy, but I liked it)
Family Ties
Growing Paines
Amazing Stories
In Living Color
The Night Stalker
Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction
Elvira Mistress of The Dark(remember this show)

Gulity Pleasures:

90210
The OC
Dawson's Creek


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

No order here...And remember...I'm old...

Six Feet Under (RIP) 
Deadwood
Tales from the Crypt
X-Files


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG! See what I mean! How could I possibly forget about:

16: Dawson's Creek (Yup!! LOVE that one, too!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with everyone else... I can't pick just one that is the Best ever... oh wait, I guess I can. I absolutely love Family Guy. To me, that is THE best on TV right now.

My other favorites are:
That 70's Show
Grounded For Life (before they bought the bar)
The Simpsons
South Park
X-Files
The State
Dead Like Me
Ghost Hunters


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That 70's Show
Vengeance Unlimited (Only lasted one season. Michael Madsen RULES!)
The A-Team
Force Five (Grandizer in particular)
MacGyver
Wrestling (just about any promotion)
South Park
Chapelle Show
Bull****


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

futurama
family guy
american dad
spaced
the mighty boosh
chewin' the fat
still game
south park
dr who
tales from the crypt
Lost
House
Red Dwarf (original with Craig Charles)
Scrubs


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Guess I'll join in on the fun INPO:

1. Sanford and Son
2. Star Trek
3. Star Trek: The Next Generation
4. The Jeffersons
5. Family Guy
6. The Simpsons
7. The Andy Griffith Show (The ones with Don Knotts. Forget that other crap.)
8. M*A*S*H* (The ones with Trapper and Henry Blake. The others were mondo boring)
9. Frasier
10. The Drew Carey Show
11. Beavis and Butthead
12. The Chapelle Show ("You guys wanna smash some fruit? I'm the black Gallagher, bitch!")
13. What's Happenin'?
14. Red Dwarf (Remember that show Spaulding?)
15. In Living Colour
16. Battlestar Galactica (The original)
17. Married...With Children
18. Mr. Belvedere
19. Head of the Class
20. Newhart

That about sums it up. I'm sure I've missed something, but that list is pretty definitive.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> 7. The Andy Griffith Show
> 8. M*A*S*H*
> 9. Frasier
> 
> 14. Red Dwarf (Remember that show Spaulding?)


Hey - we're very close on our top three favourite sitcoms! Guess we think alike (to an extent).

Of course I remember "Red Dwarf", aren't I the one who turned you on to it? Or am I thinking of "Python"? "Dwarf" is available on DVD. I'm keen to have it!

Like I said, I was so rushed, just didn't have time. Besides, I like to group things by genre (I'm fastidious that way).

Best Britcoms:
1. Fawlty Towers
2. Rising Damp
3. Red Dwarf
4. Mr Bean
5. Monty Python's Flying Circus
6. The Benny Hill Show
7. Are You Being Served?
8. Are You Being Served Again?
9. Keeping Up Appearances
10. Dave Allen at Large
11. Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy
12. Vicar of Dibley
13. Good Neighbors

Best Britdrams
1. The Avengers
2. The Prisoner
3. The New Avengers
4. Jonathan Creek
5. Murder in Mind

There may be more to follow.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Speaking of *Red Dwarf,* did you know they're actually making a movie of it with all the actors that played the original parts returning? It will be great to see those smeg-heads returning especially Lister and The Cat.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

JAG
Ghost Hunters
Star Blazers
Force Five-- GAIKING
Real Ghostbusters
MASH
Dukes Of Hazzard
ST:TNG
Hercules:The Legendary Journeys
Airwolf


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

1. Six Feet Under
2. CSI - the original, none of the spin off's
3. Who's Line is it Anyway?
4. In Living Colour
5. X-Files - one's with Mulder 

Just to name a few, I know I am missing some


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ER
Frazier
M.A.S.H.
Benny Hill
The Tonight Show
Everybody Loves Raymond
Friends

and some more oldies but goodies:
The Carol Burnette Show
I Dream of Jeannie
Bewitched
I Love Lucy
The Munsters


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

And, oh my word, how could I forget the two best "bizarre, soapy, com-drams" ever:

1. "Twin Peaks"
2. "Desperate Housewives"

Brilliant!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

OK...here goes:

Carnaivale
6 feet under
china beach
mash
x files


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> "Desperate Housewives"


Not on this band wagon .. what exactly is it about? lol


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell ,I forgot about Whose Line, Twin Peaks and PTI on ESPN.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Simpsons
Family Guy
Friends
Joey
2 and a half men
Spider-Man (1967)
Spider-Man(1994)
Spider-Man(2003)
Yes dear
Brady Bunch
Family Ties


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Montey Pythons Flying Circus
Black Atter
Dr Who
Mr. Bean
Ren & Stimpey
Simpsons
Family Guy
Futureama
Mr. Wizard's World
Scooby Doo (early versions)
Star trek
M.A.S.H.
Drew Carry
Nip/Tuck
Malcome in the Middle


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't belive I forgot about the Dukes Of Hazzard... The Dukes are wicked!!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Manimal!! anyone anyone?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I gotta go with "Knight Ryder". David Hasselhoff _and_ a talking car? Can it get any better than that? 8)

BTW "Manimal" LOL!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

News Radio, how could I forget that? I'm not good at this...


----------

